# Den richtigen Codec finden



## Davide (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Kann mir jeman einen Tip geben, welchen Codec/Format ich benutzen kann, damit ein Film auch auf älteren Pc's leuft, wenn möglich mit Boardmitteln, also keine Zusatzplayer.

Mir stehen folgende Codecs zur verfügung:

<img src="http://mitglied.lycos.de/dondavide/codecs.gif">

Jedoch weiss ich nicht, welcher auch auf einem System mit z.B. Win98SE und dem alten WinMediaPlayer (ohne updates) lauffähig ist.

Es muss nicht besonders komprimiert werden, aber jedoch soweit, dass auch ältere Systeme und ältere CD-Roms noch mit der Datenmenge zurecht kommen. Habe Versuche mit AVI und verschiedenen Codecs gemacht z.B. DivX doch trozt der tollen Komprimierung braucht man ja für DviX auch die entsprechenden externen codecs. Und das DviX Logo sieht nicht so schön aus.

Ich habe auch im WMV format paar versuche gestartet, und erlich gesagt fand ich die ergebnisse relativ gut, bis auf die Tatsache, das aus einem roten bereich dunkel blau wurde und der Tatsache das WMV wohl auch nur bedingt lauffähig ist, schließlich ist es ja etwas neuer oder nicht?

Leider steht mir auch kein altes System zur verfügung um zu testen auf jeden Fall läuft keins auf SuSeLinux 9.0, aber das ist vielleicht ein anderes Thema. Bei Virtual Dub habe ich die Möglichkeit als alte AVI zu speichen, aber was bedeutet das genau? Schließlich stehen die Werte für die Kompression unverändert da.

Wäre bereit per klick Codecs zu laden, sprich eine Datei ausführen und fertig, nur woher bekomm ich solche Dateien? Wenn ich den DviX Player downloade ist der Codec ja dabei, nur will ich es soweit Benutzerfreundlich machen wie es geht und warscheinlich wird die CD auch in Firmennetzwerken abgespielt und da hat nicht jeder die Rechte etwas zu installieren.

Irgendwie versteh ich noch nicht ganz die Zusammenhänge.


----------



## kasper (5. Oktober 2004)

Die DivX-Logoeinblendung kann man in den Decodereinstellungen ausschalten!
WMV ist nur in Win XP standardmässig installiert.

Das am weitverbreiteste Videoformat, ohne zusätzliche Installation, ist mpeg-1.


----------



## Davide (5. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dachte das Logo wäre so eine Merkmal, wnn man nur den Codec benutzt aber nicht ne Software von denen hat, sprich benutze es aber mach auch Werbung für uns oder bezahl.

Schade, hatte eigentlich auch WMV für Mediaplayer 7 gesehen, wohl was verwechselt. Oder warscheinlich ist MP7 ja auch erst seit XP zu haben.

werden MPEG 1 Dateien nicht etwas groß?


----------



## kasper (5. Oktober 2004)

Mediaplayer 7 kann ja auch WMV abspielen, aber man musst es bei älteren Windowsversion installieren. Da kann man auch gleich DivX oder XviD installieren.

mpeg-1 ist zwar gross, aber dafür musst man meist nichts zusätzliches auf den anderen Rechner installieren.


----------



## Davide (5. Oktober 2004)

Muss ich mal testen hab irgendwo noch den TMPGEnc auf der Festplatte herumfliegen.

Eigentlich sind es ja nur 12 Minuten die ich brauche. Kann MPEG 1 auch das Format in 320x240? Bei manchen Einstellungen kammen mir feste Vorgaben im 7hunderter bereich sprich TV größe.

Probiere mal eben.

--------------------------------
Nachtrag:

Also mit 320x240 scheint es zu gehen bin gerade beim rendern. kann man MPEG 1 auch auf Mac und Linux sich anschauen? Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man die ganze Palette an Usern abdecken würde ;-)


----------



## kasper (5. Oktober 2004)

mpg1 müsste auch auf Mac und Linux laufen.


----------



## Davide (5. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe, nur noch paar Änderungen und ich bin eigentlich mit dem Ergebnis in MPEG 1 und mit der Größe von 112 MB sehr zufrieden. Manchmal ist die einfache Lösung so nah.

Verstehen tu ich jedoch immer noch nicht, wozu man soviele Codecs braucht wenn scheinbar keins ein richtiger standart ist. Und das avi nicht gleich avi ist.


----------



## kasper (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich DivX bald auch durchsetzen wird. Es gibt ja auch immer mehr DVD-Player, die auch DivX/XivD abspielen können. Mit DVD-Player meine ich die Standalone Abspielgeräte und nicht die Software Player auf den PC.


----------



## Davide (5. Oktober 2004)

Ja schon klar. Gab es letztens bei WalMart oder Real zum super Preis für 69,- Euro glaube ich, auf jeden fall unter 100 Euro zu haben mit DviX Unterstützung, vor nicht all zu langer Zeit kosteten die ja noch 399,- Euro. Es gibt sicherlich bald auch den XP Nachfolger (2006 oder so) und trotzdem kenn ich so viele die noch Win 98 haben oder Firmen die unter NT arbeiten. Nur 95 scheint endlich tot zu sein.

Ach ja unter Linux leuft es auch, habe ich gerade getestet. Nur leider ohne Ton, liegt aber wohl daran das meine Soundkarte zwar erkannt wurde aber trotzdem nicht geht :-(


----------

